# Fixed Gear for Austin?



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

I just applied to UT last week and hopefully will be attending there next year (my class rank and GPA give me a darn good chance). My dad has an old road bike in the garage that I think is a likely fixie candidate (made by Gazelle in the Neatherlands between '68 and '72). If I can convince him to let me convert it, it will be my Christmas break project. I like the idea of having a sturdy and simple machine. I was thinking about parts when it hit me: I have no idea about what gearing I need. Coming from Houston, I don't even know what hills are. What would be good options for chainring ang cog sizes? I know that if I upgrade, I'll probably get a flip-flop hub, so I will also take into consideration track cog versus freewheel teeth number (better to have a smaller freewheel or cog, or equal sizes?) . Also, I've heard it is dangerous, but possible to use track cogs with freewheel hubs. Is this not a good idea? (I'm looking to save money here, so not replacing the wheels is a good option). Also, is there any recommended wax or polish I should use for paint? I have good chrome cleaner, but I want something to make the dull blue paint shine (thankfully there's almost no rust). In the mid-seventies, my dad put on a Brooks saddle, and hopefully I can get it reconditioned as well. I'll try to get some pics sometime soon.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

as long as you're just riding around campus you should be fine with 70'ish gear inches. Although if you are doing riding in the city it can be pretty hilly and I might go with a fewer gear inches say 63 or so. But honestly if you are going to be riding around town I'd go with a s/s as opposed to a fixie. some of those hills are just so damn steep. 

That being said I've never ridden in downtown austin, I'm just going by the appearance.


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

I road to class while going to UT many years ago. I grew up in Conroe TX and the small hills in Austin are not really an issue. No matter where you live, ride a bike to campus. It will always be faster than trying to drive from Far West or the Oltorf ghetto.

You'll find Austin a very bike friendly town so spend a little money to get the bike how you want it. You will be able to ride it everywhere.

Cam


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Downtown is much hillier than Houston but 70 gears inches will be fine... Think 42 x 16..If my 50 year old body can handle it, I'm sure yours can  

I'm in Dallas, but if you need some guidance(or small parts), let me know.. I'll help you out...


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm in Austin, and I ride 70" pretty much everywhere. Downtown, the terrain climbs as you go north or south of the river, but it's nothing you can't handle. West of town is where things get steep.

As for the flipflop, conventional wisdom says you mount a larger freewheel than your fixed cog, yielding a lower gear since you can coast on the downhills. 

Personally, I think the meager expense of buying a proper flipflop (fixed/free) hub is well worth the investment. Lots of folks here will tell you that you can safely use freewheel threads to mount a cog and a lockring with lock-tite, but if you're new to fixed gears and moving to a new town that's known for being hilly, I'd advise against it.


----------



## rubenxaus (Jun 13, 2006)

Why don't you just bring the old bike there and find out. Then convert. :wink5: 

If you've never ridden hills this might just be the best way to do it... I think. You know, less of a chance for regrets.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Total noobsauce here so take it with a grain of whatever...The 42 x 16 recommendation by Dave Hickey is a good one and a 17 tooth will get you about 65 gear inches if it is a bit hilly. I'm in a hilly area and like my 42 x 17 very much.

Flyn G


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Cogs are cheap. Go ahead and convert the bike and buy a 65 - 70 - 75 gear inch cog. See what works best and ebay the ones you don't use. I bet Austin is a great place to ride fixed.


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

Here are the wheelsets I'm thinking about:

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=588

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=548

Any thoughts?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

rootfreak said:


> Here are the wheelsets I'm thinking about:
> 
> http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=588
> 
> ...


Probably no problems with either, but I don't have any direct experience with them. I'd go with the sealed bearing if I were you. 

What I can vouch for is the Mavic CXP22-Formula hub combo from www.bicyclewheels.com. Bombproof, even under my 230lb weight. They have several sets of wheels in a similar price range to the bikeisland site. http://shop.greatdealsonbikes.com/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=GDOB&Category_Code=TR


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

*Good news and Bad news*

Good News: I'm officially a Longhorn

Bad News: My dad got into the idea of me fixing up his old bike so much that he wants me to fix it up for him. And it gets worse; he said he didn't want to ride it fixed or even single speed because it would change the "soul" of the bike. Pretty lame considering he hasn't touched it in two decades. Well, at least he's excited about riding again.

So, its time to start looking for an old lugged frame. Hopefully I can find something like that green and white raliegh that was recently posted. Hook'em (wow, I can't believe I actually can say that now!)


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

I agree with your Dad. leave it as is.
Get a beater old bike cause then when you crash after drinking two kegs in as many hours your bent bike won't give you another head ache. Why waste beer money on a bike that will probably get ripped off?

Edit congratulations


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

Haha, thanks. I plan to post some pics of the restoration on the retro forum. It'll be a while though because I'm in the middle of another build right now.


----------



## mindgam35 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey. when you get to building your fixie, i have those wheels from BikesDirect and like them alot (Vueleta's). Cheap and come with tires. Tires are kinda weak.. i skid alot, so that might be it, but the tread goes quick doing that, just so you know.

Also i ride fixed in austin all the time and have no problem with my 50x18 set up... i know thats a little high, but if you ran a 46 X 16, you would probably love it... just my opinion.


----------



## November (Oct 17, 2007)

I also have that Vuelta set from Bike Island and have no regrets. I bought a Surly 17t cog at the same time as the 16t that comes with the Vuelta wheelset is rather junky (it's a cast piece and looks kinda porous, the chrome is flaking off and it's never even been mounted). I went with 42x17 and it seems like a good all-rounder. Here's some pics of the Vueltas in real life with the Surly cog mounted. The last pic shows them mounted on a recent build I did. About the bar/stem combo...yes, I know.


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

are those the original tires?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

rootfreak said:


> are those the original tires?



I have both the Vuelta and the Mavic/Formula and I much prefer the Mavic. They cost a little more but they are _much_ nicer..........If you want to go with BD/Bike Island, get the Mercier Kilo wheels..They are $10 cheaper than the Vuelta but they don't come with tires, cog or lock ring(which are junk anyway).


----------



## November (Oct 17, 2007)

rootfreak said:


> are those the original tires?



Yeah, they came with the wheels and they're fine. I used the lockring that came with them too.


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

Hey Dave, I was looking at a site that's linked further up the page that has many different wheels with formula hubs. Will I get the same ride characteristics with sun or weinmann rims laced to formulas as with the mavics?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

rootfreak said:


> Hey Dave, I was looking at a site that's linked further up the page that has many different wheels with formula hubs. Will I get the same ride characteristics with sun or weinmann rims laced to formulas as with the mavics?


I doubt you'll be able to tell a major difference in how any of those wheels ride. In general, the deeper section rims can be stiffer, but that also depends on many other factors. I'd say the say you'd have no problems with any of them.


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

*Update*

Hey, I know it's been a while, but I have an update. I bought a 1987 Schwinn Le Tour for probably too much money, but there are some pluses to this bike:

1. It's lugged steel.
2. The tubing is double butted True Temper, which leads me to believe this bike was made in the US (I could be wrong, but why would panasonic or whoever go to the expense of importing American tubing just to send the bike back to the US?).
3. I like the relaxed geometry.

Now, on to the good part. For a while, I thought singlespeed was it for Austin, but after attending UT orientation and thinking about it for a while, fixed is the way to go - for these reasons:

1. Riding a fixed gear is baller.
2. Fixies are pretty rare on campus (lots of singlespeeds though, and lots of hipsters with singlespeeds with only a front brake )
3. The hills on campus aren't that bad at all, but will provide a challenge, which is good.
4. If I got built a singlespeed, I think I would always wonder what it was like to ride fixed, and I would eventually switch. By going fixed first, I skip that whole process and save money.
5. I like to party.

For the technical stuff, I have a 40 tooth chainring and am thinking about a 16 tooth Dura Ace cog. That combination will give me exactly 69 gear inches. From what others have said, this seems pretty good. I will be doing the loctite/bb lockring set up, but I will be using a brake. This points to my next questions. What kind of loctite should I use providing I may want to use this hub for a freewheel sometime in the future? (also, would teflon tape work, I already have some of that) Secondly, what model of koolstop pads should I get for the Dia-Compe single pivot brakes. Their stopping power is ghastly as of now and new brakes are pricey. If I can, I want to avoid respacing the rear wheel. Will I get decent chainline if the small chainring is left where it is or am I going to need to get spacers for the chainring like those on the Harris Cyclery website? I think that pretty much covers everything.

Peace


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Congratulations on becoming a Longhorn. I went to law school at UT. It's a great university in a great city. You're going to love it there. I was at a seminar in Austin a few years ago and saw fixed gear bikes all over the place. I guess I noticed them because I was just getting interested and about to build one up myself. Get a good lock!


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

rootfreak said:


> Secondly, what model of koolstop pads should I get for the Dia-Compe single pivot brakes. Their stopping power is ghastly as of now and new brakes are pricey.
> 
> Peace


Seriously, flea-bay is your answer. By all means get Kool-Stops (I use Supra 2 Salmon up front and stock pads on the rear), but I managed to get a set of Sram Rival calipers barely used for $30. You have to wait and play a little, but every so often you can get a deal :thumbsup:


----------



## ASWood (May 4, 2007)

Congrats on getting into UT. Have you picked a major? If not, don't worry about it, you'll change your major eventually anyway.

I did both my undergrad (class of '05) and graduate ('07) degrees at UT and really enjoyed it.

For reference I commuted on a 1979 Raleigh Grand Prix (10 speed...actually, I could only get it into about 6 of the 10 gear combinations) with a bent steerer tube...so it sounds like you'll be cruisin in style compared to me.

As for where all the fixies are on campus...check around the school of architecture....


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

ASWood said:


> As for where all the fixies are on campus...check around the school of architecture....


Guess what I'm majoring in! If all the fixies are there, I'll fit right in (maybe I didn't see as many there last week because it's the summer). This is just another sign that I am going where I belong


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

4. If I got built a singlespeed, I think I would always wonder what it was like to ride fixed, and I would eventually switch. By going fixed first, I skip that whole process and save money.
5. I like to party.

Sounds like your going to enjoy crashing first. But your young and will heal. Just the opposite do the freewheel first. Going fixed after converting is'nt going to break the bank, you'll just change the rear cog and get a lock ring. There's at least 2 shops within walking distance from campus. Shop eBay for brakes. you can get complete brakesets for under $30.


----------



## ASWood (May 4, 2007)

rootfreak said:


> Guess what I'm majoring in! If all the fixies are there, I'll fit right in (maybe I didn't see as many there last week because it's the summer). This is just another sign that I am going where I belong



Cool!

I minored in Architecture during my undergrad and my Master's degree is in Community and Regional Planning (which is in the SoA).

By the way, you won't be commuting back and forth as much as you think...majoring in architecture means you'll never leave campus!

EDIT: By the way, Ozone Bike Dept. on Guadalupe at 30th street is my favorite shop in Austin.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

rootfreak said:


> fixed is the way to go - for these reasons:
> 
> 1. Riding a fixed gear is baller.
> 2. Fixies are pretty rare on campus (lots of singlespeeds though, and lots of hipsters with singlespeeds with only a front brake )
> ...


1. ?????
2. no one cares if it's ss or fixed. 99% of the population can even tell the difference. 
3. agreed
4. get a rear wheel with a flip-flop hub and you'll have both
5. okay


----------



## CowboyJunkies (Feb 11, 2009)

I know this is a little late. If you are still debating parts and such, I would recommend the following just based on my fixed riding experiences in Austin. 

- If you still need a break, I have a Shimano Ultegra brake with cable and 25.4 lever. This is a pretty low-profile break. pretty legit

- Also, you might want to bump up that chain-ring to a 46 - 48. I ride a 46/17 and it works out really well both up and down hill. 40/16 is a little weak in my opinion. Also, if you ever decide to go brake-less, taking the number of skid patches into account is critical. Basically, a 40/16 would only give you 2 skid patches (denominator of 40 divided by 16) whereas a 46/17 would give you 17 patches. This is crucial when talking about tire wear. 

- Overall, what makes a fixed gear enjoyable to ride is the crank, chain, cog, and hubs. This is where you should invest your money. 

You probably have all this covered by now. 

and nobody mentioned East Side Pedal Pushers!? This is a great place to go. The guys there are really knowledgable and down to earth. Ozone....psh.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

This thread is so old, the guy probably graduated already.


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

Basically, I wimped out and built up a singlespeed. After visiting San Francisco last year, I realized that it is fun to coast down hills. If I ever get enough money for a complete make over for the bike (which is rare considering the other projects I have going on), I'll buy a fixed wheelset. That's what it came down to really. When I made my conversion last year, I didn't have the cash to buy a whole new wheelset, so I just slapped on an ACS Claw, and away I went. It's actually kind of funny because I'm helping a guy build up a hipster bike right now. He has a lot of money, and not a lot of bike knowledge, so I'm basically building it for him. It's pretty ironic considering the seriousness I took about converting to fixed earlier in this thread. My attitude has changed some since I got to college. I've found, like others, that practicality can be worth more than style. 
My singlespeed is a nice frame (American made Schwinn Le Tour, True Temper Double Butted), but it's one ugly bike - great to ride though. Maybe I'll post pics of it or my friend's project to give some conclusion to this thread.


----------



## ASWood (May 4, 2007)

Hows life in the SoA?


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

Plainly, it's brutal. The second semester has been much more difficult than the first. I feel burnt out. It's as if the creative juices want to flow, but the situation around me won't let them. I honestly don't think I have thoroughly enjoyed any of the projects we've done so far this semester. It's only been a month, so hopefully things get better. I just want to sleep :cryin:. I'm still lovin it though :thumbsup:


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds like the law school at Texas.


----------

